# Rally in Sussex????



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Whats the score with your rallies?

Are we allowed to sponsor one?

Theres a campsite near us which we may be able to do a deal with if any ones interested.

Answers on a postcard please.

Happy Xmas


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi John

As a subscribed member you can propose and arrange a meet but not a rally. For a rally you would need to contact one of the rally staff (either LadyJ or Clianthus) who would help you with the arrangements.

Briefly a meet is where you use a licensed campsite with all the attendees booking individually direct with the site under their own names. There would be a small number of attendees (max 15 usually) and the MHF name and branding would not be used. In other words just an informal gathering of members. If your proposed event would fit this format then just do it by putting an entry into the "Meets" section at the bottom of the front page. Please try not to clash with any events already listed.

If you plan something a bit more ambitious, please get in touch with the rally staff for guidance. Any questions, again please contact the rally staff.

Perhaps as you mention sponsoring it would be best to contact Clianthus or LadyJ anyway.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Are we allowed to sponsor one?


Does that mean you'll pay my petrol there & back?

Dougie.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

asprn said:


> Does that mean you'll pay my petrol there & back?
> 
> Dougie.


There but not back, Dougie.
Do you think they'll let you escape once they've got you? 
Have you never heard of a captive audience?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Peter,

If you pm myself or Clianthus or even both of us :lol: just in case one of us is away :roll: with details of what you would like regarding a rally then we will help you sort it. If its a meet then just go ahead and sort it yourself :lol: only don't arrange it for a date that is already proposed.


Merry Xmas


Jacquie


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

would it be one of those meets or rallies that just happen to have a few un-attended new Swift motorhomes there as well, or am I being unchristian this time of year.sorry if I am Peter.
But a Rally in Sussex should be well attended I would think, include me in.

cabby.


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Sounds great Peter if you can sort it out with Lady J. and Clianthus. 

It would be really good to have one near us for a change. We would be there, dates permitting.

Happy Christmas to you all.

Alec and Gina


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Me too, as long as it's not on JCM's forecourt, with prices in the windows!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Personally I think its a great compliment to MHF that a dealer would be interested in sponsoring a rally.

When I played golf Volvo always organised a couple of comps and had a display of cars on show.


stew


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, we would be interested to join a Meet of East Sussex members from late April onwards and assume the C C Normanshurst site would be the chosen venue.


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi (Im a newbe so be gentle) I would be interested in a meet/rally with JCMs Ive phone for advise a couple of times and they have been great. Merry Xmas. Chris


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> HI Peter,
> 
> If you pm myself or Clianthus or even both of us :lol: just in case one of us is away :roll: with details of what you would like regarding a rally then we will help you sort it. If its a meet then just go ahead and sort it yourself :lol: only don't arrange it for a date that is already proposed.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jacquie, PM on its way.

Anyone got suggested dates?

P.S. 
Dougie what size handcuffs? and get a diesel.
Cabby, no free beer for you now!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sussex rally*

Hi

Put me down for this too irrespective of when it is. I rarely go south of Watford Gap except when heading for Dover.

Johns Cross - anytime will do. You might get a better turn out at weekends, but saying that the recent Swift rally was fully booked mid week. Maybe offer two dates. Also, the sooner the better, my diary is empty for meets. I need to do more!

Russell


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm up for it, even though it's a long way to go !!

I agree with Bognormike, I hope it's not on your forecourt!

Chris

Happy Chrismas to all.

p.s. "WHO IS GOING TO BE THE FIRST TO POST ON CHRISTMAS DAY ?"


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*Sussex rally*

Subject to other commitments we would welcome a long weekend rally in Sussex, good on you JC


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

depending where & whn we could be nterested.


Motorhomer2


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

We'd be up for it as well. Always pop in to Johns Cross whenever we are passing. Always have a cuppa in the car park.

Sonja


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

christopherobin said:


> I'm up for it, even though it's a long way to go !!
> 
> I agree with Bognormike, I hope it's not on your forecourt!
> 
> ...


Sorry no room on our forecourt! We need the space for customers although there is a lovely new 50 odd vehicle parking bay 150 yards away ideal for MH's, courtesy of the Highways Agency when they widened the A21 and it's in a slip road as well.

No it will be on a proper camping site, with a live band, some beer and Russell's promised to do a strip for the ladies.

Cabbys going to do card tricks and play the spoons.

More info when we get it organised.

Happy Xmas


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rally*

Me - stripping - it will frighten everyone away.

February looks quiet on the rally dates etc.....how about Friday 22 to Sunday 24th?

Let's get a date firmed up and sort out the riperian entertainments from there on.

Russell


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Might be a bit cold for Russell's strip in February. I'd hate to see him covered in goose bumps!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sussex rally*

Hey we are used to the cold from up t'north!

Russell


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

> February looks quiet on the rally dates etc.....how about Friday 22 to Sunday 24th?


 These dates are scholls holidays (well they are upnorth) so it might be easier for people with kids to travel/ attend.

I would have liked to be there but it is probally too far for us.

But well done JCM for making the effort, I hope you all have a good time.

Richard...


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

I'd prefer sun to snow, but count us in whatever.





regards...nige


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rally*

Hi

The dates I mentioned are sort of out of the blue. Some schools in my neck of the woods are off for a week round about the 11th Feb, others are later.

Well it is Peter's potential rally, but I did think the Feb calendar was a little quiet etc.

Think it is about 250 miles for me, so I would probably combine with a trip to Dover and the Calais shops etc.

Russell


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes count me in as well, however am not available for spoon playing 17-20 feb as rallying at Chertsey with the Autocruisers.
Unfortunately I also have to admit to being tee-total as well, so I have no excuse for a dud note.but do have a fine selection of teas. wine and beer are carried on board though as esentials.

cabby


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Providing I can work it round the kids I'd like to come too!

Viv


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rally*

John's Cross

......looks like you might need a large venue!

Russell


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Rally*



Rapide561 said:


> Me - stripping - it will frighten everyone away.
> 
> February looks quiet on the rally dates etc.....how about Friday 22 to Sunday 24th?
> 
> ...


Hi Russell,

Unfortunately those dates clash with the NEC Birmingham show and a lot of our staff will be there from 16th - 25th February setting up and running the the F iamma stand on behalf of F iamma Italy, plus we will have staff on the Swift stand as well.

The National, Caravan and Outdoor Show is open from 19th - 24th February 2008.

Will report back after the New Year as to progress.

Happy New Year.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rally*

JCMH

Yes - I have noticed that now about the NEC. How about the mid weekend in March - Friday 14th - 16th?

Leave it with you!

Russell

EDIT - just noticed there is the Beverley rally that weekend!!!

March/April probably better than Feb though as more sites likely to be open. Personally speaking, I have wheels and not too concerned with the dates etc.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Some of us are away in warmer climes for the winter months. We would love to come once we are back for the summer though. Expecting to be back for April?? It would be great to stop over after arriving at Folkestone.

Musn't be selfish though - you all just go and organise it when we are away  :wink:  

Pat


----------



## motomax (Oct 9, 2007)

Hope everybody had a good New Year - 'good health' a bit in short supply at the present??!! 

Any more news on the 'Get together' - Have not been across to you @ JC in the last couple of months. Have to get back for our monthly 'fix'.


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Any dates yet Peter?


----------



## 108872 (Dec 26, 2007)

*meet/rally*

long way but would be interested,especially if accessory shop is open & fully stocked.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

It would appear that those of us with American RVs will not be welcome to anything in which JohnCrossMotorhomes are involved! 

What makes me say this? Having seen and been impressed with his activity on this site, I sent not one but two messages to Peter and received no reply to either. Eventually I phoned the service department at JCM to be told "No we don't service American vehicles"!

Would have been nice if Peter had replied to my messages telling me this!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Invicta said:


> Would have been nice if Peter had replied to my messages telling me this!


I've taken the liberty of bumping this thread as JCM, who is now online may have missed it last night and will probably wish to reply.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Invicta said:


> It would appear that those of us with American RVs will not be welcome to anything in which JohnCrossMotorhomes are involved!
> 
> What makes me say this? Having seen and been impressed with his activity on this site, I sent not one but two messages to Peter and received no reply to either. Eventually I phoned the service department at JCM to be told "No we don't service American vehicles"!
> 
> Would have been nice if Peter had replied to my messages telling me this!


Hi,

Sorrry, Invicta, I never received either of your PM's. :love9: You know me, I am definately not one to hide my head in the sand!!

As regards American RV's, its not that they are not welcome, we physically cannot get them on our ramp and to scrabble around underneath them in the outside on a sliding board is not the easiest or best way to carry out a proper service.

The habitation side on the gas, we cannot do as we cannot pressure test the built in gas tanks and gas piping throughout the habitation as it requires different specialist test gear to the 'english' bottled gas set up.

So, you are not unloved, it is just that we cannot do the job properly.

As regards the 'rally' we have the NEC coming up in February and that takes a lot of our staff away from Johns Cross to set up and run the F iamma stand and that is a ten day slot for us up in Birmingham.

Some of you have suggested Bank Holiday weekends, but all the sites round our way get fully booked so they will not be interested in a 'bulk deal'

The idea is not forgotten, just on the back burner at the moment plus we have a number of 'open' weekends planned as well during the summer to which you will all be cordially invited. (Big free public car park 150 yards away which even the biggest RV's can easlily park in)

Regards

Peter


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I certainly don't wish to labour the point but this is a copy of what I received after I had sent Peter an e-mail by using the e-mail box at the bottom of his posting. Can anyone explain why he did not receive this?

*Hello JohnsCrossMotorHomes,

The following is an email sent to you by Invicta via your account on Motorhome Facts. If this message is spam, contains abusive or other comments you find offensive please contact the webmaster of the board at the following address:

[email protected]

Include this full email (particularly the headers). Please note that the reply address to this email has been set to that of Invicta.

Message sent to you follows*


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

there is no email content at the bottom ? have you removed that before posting here ?


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes!!!!!!

I had clicked to send both a PM (private message) on the first occasion followed by an e-mail.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well all i can say is when you click Email button it sends an email to the same email address stored on mhf for each user, but it still is stuck with the same issues all email faces i.e. being wrongly identified as spam, junk mail etc


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Any update on this Pete?
Would be very interested. Might even consider JC's forecourt, been many times it's almost like home O


----------

